# Simrad Go7 Sonar Cable Connector Issue



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Those tabs break when the connector is over-tightened.
It happens to a lot of units because people think they need to smoke the connector down. 
The only fix I'm aware of is to replace the entire transducer. Then install it and gently tighten the connector. They actually have a stop built into them and that's where the connector gently cams over.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Wish there was some splice kit where I could just put a new connector head on. Hate to get a whole new transducer just because of a connector...


----------

